# 1100 Gallon aquarium



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLa...m/i2/05/k/000/7a/e2/592a_18.JPG?set_id=1C4000

An ad I came across on kijiji.

I wish I had a 1100 gallon aquarium in my office too  Well, with the size of our office, it would be the office. Who's up for a school of 100 discus?


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

one day, one day.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Oh man... That is one awesome tank! :drool:


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

wow ha ``Wanted-Large Fish``


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

That would be very cool!!!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

So that is what heaven looks like eh?  Hell would be planting and maintaining it through those upper cabinet doors


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

You can read through his thread on MFK. 

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47098


----------



## sketch213 (Jun 18, 2008)

He's Asking For "free" Fish? 
I Guess He Spent All His Money On The Set-up


----------



## jesser (Jun 24, 2008)

Uhh...this is totally the guy who I am giving my cichlids to (well fingers crossed giving my cichlids to).

i hope he has some idea about fishes.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

WOW....crazy tank that one is, and even if he doesnt know much about it, im sure he could pay someone to do it for him lol


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

not unless he wasted every penny he has on that tank!!


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Very true, but im sure the 'office' would have payed for some of it because it improved the value of the building? then again if he owns it, then its all him lol.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

haa! see him end up putting in pond kois


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Sameer said:


> haa! see him end up putting in pond kois


Most koi need the upwards of 275 gallons each he wouldn't get many in there.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I hear someone whispering in my ear

"build it, and they will come"


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Can you imagine having that beast be one of the walls in your office? Let alone be in your office building? I think most of my day would be spent nose to the glass walking back and fourth looking at everything. 

What would you put in there?


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> What would you put in there?


Mermaid for sure.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

ROFL!!!!

Me, I'd set up a nice big SA tank with rummy noses, some apistos, some plecos, some discus.....


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd love to see the setup for his waterchanges...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

on page 39 he's got pics...he has native species in it.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

wow he must be a good fisher man!!!   Those fish are really hard to get especially the small largemouths he has there. Halarious!!!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

so does catch and release have a time limit????


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The waterchange system is automatic, and he has a 180g sump? there's more water in hi filter than in all my tanks combined!

If he wanted to go native, I'd stick sunfish or bluegills or pumpkinseeds in there....they all kind of remind me of german blue rams.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

think he has pumpkinseeds, perch and bass...


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

*I know*

I saw that one too, and I was thinking exactly the same!
Lety


----------

